# It's official - Smoking is bad for you



## martyn c (Jan 31, 2017)

http://m.food.ndtv.com/food-drinks/...-food-and-how-it-could-lead-to-cancer-1654129


----------



## wade (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes. We also need to avoid eating fresh leafy vegetables as they are very high in Nitrates...

Best we all just stick with red wine then - as it is good four your heart


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 31, 2017)

We are all doomed!

I'AM going Vegan!!!  Just thought I would tell you as that's seems to be the way with Vegans!


----------



## steve johnson (Feb 1, 2017)

Vegetarian ancient tribal slang for the village idiot who can't hunt fish or ride


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 2, 2017)

Steve Johnson said:


> Vegetarian ancient tribal slang for the village idiot who can't hunt fish or ride



:biggrin:
Thumbs Up


----------

